# skunk harness?



## clob91 (Jul 29, 2009)

is there any specific type or brand of harness that has loops for the legs. as i have heard skunks are escape artists :lol2:


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

I've found that rabbit harnesses work well enough on my skunkies. As long as they are fitted properly, skunkie can't escape. It might take a few attempts to get the fit just right though


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

There ain't a harness in the world that can hold my Rosy. I've bought so many that I just gave up in the end.....they're such an awkward shape


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

We used iguana harnesses for ours, basically an oval of leather with two leg holes, which closed with a draw string so it fitted their weird wedge shapes. It got cold callers off the phone - I can't talk right now, I'm in the garden walking the skunks!


----------



## clob91 (Jul 29, 2009)

Talk To The Animals said:


> We used iguana harnesses for ours, basically an oval of leather with two leg holes, which closed with a draw string so it fitted their weird wedge shapes. It got cold callers off the phone - I can't talk right now, I'm in the garden walking the skunks!


where would i find such a thing haha  :notworthy:


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

I also have used rabbit harnesses as rabbits are almost the same wedge shape. I've never had any problems with escapes but then again they are only walked when we do any training.


----------



## Chicago (Dec 25, 2010)

I used a ferret harness for mine, but he's not really taken to it well.. his recall is very good so it's not all bad! plus friendly skunks dont tend to run off or go anywhere in a hurry lol


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

i found the best harness Ive used ,though not 100% escape proof, was the Parrot harness i took off my Macaw when i got him (which he'd been wearing most of his life :gasp. I dont know why that works better than any of the ferret/rabbit harnesses i tried


----------

